# Hi, new here to site and mantids



## mystery

Hello Everyone, My name is Jeff AKA Mystery. I like video games girls and my swimming pool 8) . I dont work idk why. Ummm i have no money and these mantids seem pretty beautiful creatures. my friend inv'd me on this site :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome :wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome, I always love a good Mystery :!:


----------



## jmac27

Welcome.


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## Asa

Hi ya!


----------



## Butterfly

lol wish I could just decide not to work again, I have too many bills tho.

Welcome to the forum though!


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome, Jeff!


----------



## Sparky

haha! We solved the mystery. Your name is Jeff :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

> haha! We solved the mystery. Your name is Jeff :lol:


wow


----------



## Asa

> haha! We solved the mystery. Your name is Jeff :lol:


How did you ever guess lol.


----------



## athicks

Hey!


----------



## mystery

Haha atleast people here are cheerful


----------

